# Shostakovich F Minor First Symphony



## tahnak

This symphony is innovative and stays in my head long after I finish hearing it. I will be posting intermittently the Gergiev London performance. Other good performance is by Barshai and the West Deutshes Radio.


----------



## Olias

If you haven't seen it before. This DVD of Bernstein rehearsing and performing Shostakovich's 1st with a REALLY good young adult orchestra is marvelous. Great insight into the music as well as some magical teaching moments by Bernstein.

http://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Reh...HQZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331602457&sr=8-1


----------



## tahnak

Thanks for posting this. I hold Bernstein in a very high esteem. He was great as a director.


----------



## tahnak

Continuing with the II Movement


----------



## tahnak




----------



## violadude

One of his best.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm not a big fan of the work, though I appreciate the recorded performances of both CSO/Bernstein and BPO/Jansons. I think the latter may better capture the Shostakovich sardonic style.


----------



## tahnak

Shostakovich's First Symphony in F Minor Concluded
London 
Gergiev


----------



## science

I bump this thread to ask for recommendations for Shostakovich 1.


----------



## powerbooks

Must be one of the greatest Symphony 1s among all.


----------



## powerbooks

science said:


> I bump this thread to ask for recommendations for Shostakovich 1.


Bersterin/Chicago Symphony on DG from late 1980s, coupled with symphony No. 7 in a 2-CD set.









http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Symphonies-Nos-1-7/dp/B000001GB2


----------

